

Hair salons and barbershops: a recession-proof industry? - acak
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/15/us/hair-salons-economy/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
bartonfink
This isn't prompted by the recession, but six months ago I decided I would no
longer pay someone to have control over my appearance. I am almost hilariously
nearsighted, and find it quite difficult to ensure that I'm walking out with a
haircut I won't be disappointed with when I get home and get a chance to see
it up close where my eyeballs work. As a result, I have to trust that my
barber didn't do anything that will be a problem to fix later.

After a two consecutive bad haircuts where the barber apparently ignored the
one thing I asked for and I had to fix it myself at home, I bit the bullet and
bought myself a cheap pair of clippers. I'm married with a newborn baby, and
am as close to "off the market" as a man in his 20's can be. Having a
hairstyle straight out of a magazine picture is the least of my concerns right
now. I now ask my wife to trim me up every weekend and I couldn't be happier.
My hair looks the way I want it to, I save $15 a month, and I no longer have
to wonder "what corners did this scissor jockey cut to move on to the head
after mine?"

------
swah
That's what I heard. Women will give up many things before they stop going to
the salon.

